# Req: Supervalu Getaway Break Tokens



## Plek Trum (11 Aug 2008)

I booked my parents on a mid week break under the Supervalue token offer a few weeks back.  The date is in 3 weeks time and I cannot find my full card anywhere in the house !  I know its not thrown out but rather put somewhere very very safe.. typical!

My local Supervalue is no longer running the promotion, so I am under a bit of pressure to round them up. 

If any of you have any old tokens you are not using and will be throwing away, I would gladly take them from you.  If you can help, please PM your name and address and I'll send a self stamped addressed enevlope to you.. thanks!


----------



## ubiquitous (11 Aug 2008)

You might actually get a better deal without the tokens! Happened us last year in one of the Quality Hotels.


----------



## Plek Trum (11 Aug 2008)

I was thinking that - it is however booked and they were asked to bring the full card with them when they arrive.  They love Galway and I'd feel a bit foolish explaining that I need to bok themn a different hotel at this stage !


----------



## ubiquitous (11 Aug 2008)

If its a problem just ring the hotel & explain. They may well offer you a better deal by booking directly. It will certainly be cheaper for them.


----------



## z103 (11 Aug 2008)

Many Supervalus give out these tokens willy-nilly. You could have nearly the whole sheet filled by buying a newspaper.

Do you really think the hotel willl turn your mid-week money-spending parents away if they don't have the tokens (or 'forgot' them)?


----------



## Plek Trum (11 Aug 2008)

Probably not - but I dont like the idea of sending them away for a break as a gift... and then thay have to make excuses to the receptionist! My local Supervalu no longer have the tokens, hence the post.


----------



## Armada (11 Aug 2008)

I have a full book for you.. I have just pm ed you..


----------



## z105 (11 Aug 2008)

I would have one too for you if anyone can confirm if they will accept the older green/red cards with the green tokens (as opposed to the new blue cards with red tokens) ??


----------



## Armada (11 Aug 2008)

Hi Havealaugh, 

I have actually just dropped a (blue book) into the post for Plek Trum so it I think it is sorted now.


----------



## z105 (11 Aug 2008)

Ok Armada.



> can anyone confirm if they will accept the older green/red cards with the green tokens (as opposed to the new blue cards with red tokens) ??



As a matter of interest ?

TIA


----------



## Armada (11 Aug 2008)

More than likely yes they will be taken.

(Just asked a friend who works for Musgrave.)


----------



## Plek Trum (12 Aug 2008)

Armada said:


> Hi Havealaugh,
> 
> I have actually just dropped a (blue book) into the post for Plek Trum so it I think it is sorted now.


 
Armada,
PM'd you back.. THANK YOU!


----------



## Happy Girl (12 Aug 2008)

Just by way of information when you made the reservation you had to quote the number on your card at the time. Don't know if this will make much of a difference. I also have a full card of stamps if it is of use to anybody.


----------



## Armada (12 Aug 2008)

The book number can be exchanged by calling Reservations @ Loyalty Build who operate the scheme.

You can actually book without a book number... they will issue you with a temporary one and then you call back when you fill the "real" one and they will change it.


----------

